# Painting Old Curados ?



## Reel Anxious (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a few old curados both 200 and 100 that are kinda beat up. They are bulletproof and I just rebuild them on the inside and keep going. That said, I want to try to take them to the next level. I am in the process of super tuning them and I also want to try to repaint them. Has anyone done this before and is there a process or special primer or way tp prepare them before I spend a ton of time on a Pimped Out paint scheme. I am very proficient with these reels and I am looking for some ideas. 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Interesting...would like to know the same.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would use the Krylon Fusion primer which is made for plastics and other non metal parts. The frame can be primered with normal primer. You can use any kind of paint and clear coat that you want over the primer. I suggest using a good automotive type clear coat or multiple coats to make it more durable. 

I think I am going to try and paint one of my reels digital camo one of these days.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's one for inspiration. Shawn at Tacklesmith did this one a while back. Even though he put the turn key on upside down I still think he did an awesome job.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Looks like a Sexy Shad! Nice job


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=181227&highlight=painting+curado


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's one that Terry Jones posted on the rodb. board recently.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=208854


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

If you've got something to keep them turning while it cures, I think it'd be cool to clear coat them with 2-part epoxy. It would lay down a very slick smooth clear coat.

You'd need something like a rod drier to keep the reels rotating so the epoxy doesn't run while it sets.

Sounds weird, but I coated a couple of my daughters pinewood derby cars after they handpainted them and they turned out very cool -- almost coated in plastic and very durable.

Just a though.

Craig


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

adif you can paint with a spray gun or air brush they are easy enough to do, main thing is getting it apart and degreased, then use a 3M maroon trimite pad to rub your old finish down , if you primer apply as thin a coat as possible then rub off and do your color, any autmotive paint supply house can help you with colors, there are a lot of different pearl powders that can be purchased by the oz and mixed with the color / or clear coat, use a system that uses a hardner and this will give you much more durable finish. same principle as auto refinishing. You can get some good colors in spray cans also


----------



## ol dirty basser (Jun 2, 2009)

That Sexy Shad job is hilarious... but very cool. I would love to try something like this if I could pick up an older Curado for less than what some new reels cost!


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Powder Coat*

I have seen some off shore reels powder coated. Why would it not work for inshore reels?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

has to be able to withstand the heat to be powder coated, I don't know if a curado side plates could stand the heat and not warp/


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That is exactly why you cannot powder coat the Curado.


----------

